# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Orale seks,wat zijn de risico's? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Wat zijn de risico’s van orale seks?*

Lange tijd werd gedacht dat orale seks relatief veilig was. Nieuwe studies tonen aan dat orale seks echter een beperkt risico inhoudt op seksueel overdraagbare infecties, al is het risico kleiner dan bij vaginale of anale seks. Het is bovendien een misvatting dat degene die gepijpt of gelikt wordt geen gevaar loopt. 

Zowel bij heteroseksuele als homoseksuele koppels is orale seks een gangbare praktijk. Hoewel bij heteroseksuele koppels vaginale seks nog steeds het meest voorkomend is, blijkt uit enquètes dat 73% van de mannen en 66% van de vrouwen af en toe cunnilingus (likken van de vagina) doen. Fellatio (pijpen van de penis) komt voor bij 70% van de mannen en 64% van de vrouwen. Bij homoseksuele mannen zijn er studies die aantonen dat sommige mannen orale seks hanteren als veilig vrijen techniek, waarbij ze orale seks verkiezen boven anaal contact.

Naast een minimale kans op een besmetting met HIV, zijn er nog enkele andere seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen die via de mond, anus of vagina van de ene persoon op de andere kunnen overgaan:

*1. Chlamydia*
Uit studies is gebleken dat zowel bij mannen als vrouwen chlamydia in de keel werd teruggevonden. Onderzoekers leiden hieruit af dat het via orale seks, zowel via likken als pijpen, wordt doorgegeven, maar niet door tongzoenen of elkaar masturberen.

*2. Herpes*
Vooral de partner die gelikt of gepijpt wordt loopt risico op een besmetting met herpes. 

*3. Humaan papillomavirus (HPV)* 
Zowel via likken als pijpen én bij gelikt of gepijpt worden, kan het HPV-virus doorgegeven worden. Dit virus veroorzaakt genitale wratten en kan baarmoederhalskanker bij de vrouw en peniskanker bij de man veroorzaken. Orale seks zou ook de kans op keelkanker ten gevolge van een HPV-besmetting gevoelig verhogen. 
Tegen (bepaalde types van) HPV bestaat momenteel een vaccin. 

*4. Hepatitis A, B en C*
Hepatitis B wordt overgedragen via feces of bloedingen aan de anus, het is dan ook vooral de partner die de anus likt die een risico loopt op besmetting. 
Ook voor hepatitis A vormt likken van de anus het grootste risico
Hepatitis C wordt meestal niet overgedragen via seksueel contact, maar er zijn een beperkt aantal gevallen bekend waarbij een besmetting plaatsvond tijdens het likken of pijpen.
Tegen Hepatitis A en B bestaat een vaccin.

*5. Vagina infecties*
Candida albicans is een infectie die meestal niet seksueel wordt overgedragen, het is echter wel mogelijk dat cunnilingus de vrouw vatbaar maakt voor een terugkerende infectie, doordat de candidasporen in het speeksel van de partner overleven.
Bij bacteriële vaginose kan een ontsteking in de keelholte van de partner optreden.

*6. Syfilis*
Orale seks is een zeer belangrijke transmissieroute bij homoseksuele mannen. Mensen met syfilis in de mond vertonen niet altijd symptomen, waardoor vooral de partner die gepijpt wordt een risico loopt.

*7. Gonorroe*
Gonorroe kan een infectie in de keel veroorzaken na orale seks.
*
8. HIV*
Orale seks waarbij sperma of (menstruatie)bloed in de mond komt, is onveilig. Het risico op hiv bij orale seks zonder klaarkomen in de mond of buiten de menstruatieperiode, is verwaarloosbaar klein.
Als je gepijpt wordt door iemand met hiv, kun je zelf geen hiv krijgen, tenzij je sekspartner wondjes in de mond heeft (aften, zweertjes, bloedingen, koortsblaasjes,…). 
Als je seropositief bent, kun je makkelijker besmet worden met een andere soa. Het omgekeerde is ook waar. Als je een soa hebt, krijg je wondjes, zweertjes of scheurtjes in je slijmvliezen, waardoor hiv gemakkelijk kan binnendringen. Zorg er daarom voor dat er geen sperma, vaginaal vocht of (menstruatie)bloed in je mond komt als je oraal contact hebt, des te meer als er wondjes, zweertjes, aftjes of koortsblaasjes rond mond, geslachtsorganen of anus zijn.

*Hoe kan je de risico’s vermijden?*

- Heb je soa-symptomen, dan pijp of lik je het best niet of gebruik een condoom of beflapje (dit is een latex lapje dat over de vagina of aars gelegd kan worden). Wil je echt op zeker spelen, gebruik dan ook bij oraal contact altijd een condoom of een beflapje. Er bestaan veilige condooms met smaken (aardbei, chocolade, champagne,...). Een andere mogelijkheid is je strikt beperken tot 1 partner.
- Als je vermoedt dat je een soa hebt opgelopen, aarzel dan niet en ga meten naar je huisarts. Veel soa’s hebben aanvankelijk geen of nauwelijks uiterlijke symptomen. Heb je wisselende seksuele contacten, ga dan jaarlijks naar je huisarts voor een soa check-up.
- Mondwater gebruiken, tanden poetsen (voorafgaand of achteraf) beschermt niet extra. Integendeel, het maakt je mond kwetsbaarder omdat tandpasta en mondwater de natuurlijke flora in de mond tijdelijk verstoort en door het tandenpoetsen of flossen bloedingen kunnen ontstaan.

Meer info:
Sensoa vzw 
www.sensoa.be 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

